# FatigueManagement Is a genuine concern for UberDriversVic!!!!



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

*UBER DRIVERS PAY ATTENTION(This is especially for VicUberDrivers)*

*Australian Uber Driver in every state you have better take note of this thread.If you work Uber as a second job or you do stupid hours then you have better obey laws before you have a fatality.Dont take this as a joke,if you think i talk dribble and you break fatigue laws you will be convicted criminally and subjected to civil litigation,You will be bankrupted and will face the consequences.I hope all of you abide and hope nothing happens.Cherry pickers are the worst kind,you people that work too many jobs or hours watch out.You will be audited and if tou breach laws you will sued and charged.GoodLuck.Read below or go to the TSC website/link.Dont think all is ok and jump in your so called and hit the road and think its ok to ferry people or do deliveries because you will certainly commit a crime.Think twice and act responsibly!!!*

*Driver fatigue*
Driver fatigue is a risk to the health and safety of taxi drivers and the public. In Victoria alone, driver fatigue is a factor in more than 25 per cent of road crashes.

To help manage driver fatigue, the TSC has developed fatigue management guidelines. These guidelines aim to improve awareness of fatigue-related issues and make taxi services safer for all Victorians.


Fatigue management guidelines PDF, 308.3 KB
Fatigue management guidelines DOCX, 154.7 KB.

*Exceeding your Mandated Driving Hours*
Many drivers just take a 7 or 8 hour break and assume that they have complied with their mandated work and rest times. It's only when they are on the end of a $500 fine that they find out how wrong they were. They forget that the work and rest times apply to a 24 hour period and not to each day. So lets take a look at how this can happen.

Bob is driving under BFM. He starts work on Wednesday at 7am and after taking his breaks, finishes at 10pm. He gets up the next day at 5am and starts work again at 6am. By 7am on Thursday Bob has worked 15 hours in a 24 hour period. The Thursday Diary Page looks fine until the Inspector turns back to the Wednesday page.

John is working Standard Hours outside his(Currently applies to heavy vehicle drivers) ,((soon to be applied to drivers in the rideshare,cab and hire car industry))100km radius from base so he has to keep a diary. He starts at 6pm and drives until midnight after taking one mandatory 15 minute break. He stops to sleep for 7 hours and commences driving again at 8am. He stops for lunch at 12N for an hour and then continues to his destination 4 hours away. Half an hour from his destination he is pulled over and is shocked to learn he has exceeded his work time by 1 hour and 15 minutes.

The point here is that it easy just to look at your diary page and see that your rest breaks and work time all comply. But if you don't look back at your previous entries then you are living in a fools paradise because you can bet that the Inspectors will.

24 hours is 24 hours. It is not a day. It is too easy to fall into the trap of thinking you can drive for 14 hours a day or 12 hours a day. This is simply not true and its going to cost you. You have to think 24 hours!


----------



## Aussie_Mike (Nov 6, 2016)

Fatigue is involved in up to 30% of fatal crashes and up to 15% of serious injuries requiring hospital treatment. Being awake for 17 hours is similar to having more then 2 standard drinks and having a blood alcohol content of more then 0.05.


----------



## whyza (Jul 13, 2016)

Aussie_Mike said:


> Fatigue is involved in up to 30% of fatal crashes and up to 15% of serious injuries requiring hospital treatment. Being awake for 17 hours is similar to having more then 2 standard drinks and having a blood alcohol content of more then 0.05.


...I rather have two drinks,please...;-)))))))


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

"John is driving under BFM".

What is that? Is that some sort of drug?
Did you mean John is driving under the influence of BFM?


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> "John is driving under BFM".
> 
> What is that? Is that some sort of drug?
> Did you mean John is driving under the influence of BFM?


ahh pk its BasicFatigueManagement sorry i didnt explain the capitals meant,i suggest you attend google search and research the jurisdiction of your part of the world and look at what the fatigue laws apply to!!!!


----------



## st956702 (Nov 27, 2016)

If you do this one hour certificated session once each four months for 1 year you could consider that you have a well made understanding of fatigue management issues and maintenance.
whirled wired web commerce dot wa dot gov dot au slash worksafe slash 
commercial-vehicle-driver-fatigue-management-training


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

st956702 said:


> *whirled wired web * commerce dot wa dot gov dot au slash worksafe slash
> commercial-vehicle-driver-fatigue-management-training


I have always wanted to know what that 'www' was short for. Thanks so much


----------



## adl_driver (Sep 26, 2016)

Grand said:


> I have always wanted to know what that 'www' was short for. Thanks so much


It's World Wide Web.


----------



## st956702 (Nov 27, 2016)

adl_driver said:


> It's World Wide Web.


your mum hasn't flogged you this week...................has she


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

adl_driver said:


> It's World Wide Web.


Nar, I prefer the version from st956702 .
I am telling pax, friends and family.
They don't believe me until I show them the post.


----------



## adl_driver (Sep 26, 2016)

You never know... Some people take one post on a forum as gospel... Then again probably should let them believe it hey


----------

